# BA - Boeing



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

If I didn't hate buying anything to do with planes this one might be a trade on the bad news!! 

Was down 3.5 I think now only about 3%....

Anyone taking a look?


----------



## AnimeEd (Jul 22, 2012)

The market has not reacted very negatively to the news. It is a cause for concern but I also do not see these as major problems. The battery seems to be the most problematic and that is a good thing because we are not dealing with new technology here. The worst case would be that they switch out the batteries at the cost of weight. If it took a dive then I would have gone long with it but the market took the news quite rationally :encouragement:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

All Dreamliners have been grounded.

The unknown question is if passengers are going to trust the "fix" enough to fly on one.

An expert on CNN said a total grounding of all similar aircraft hasn't happened since the 1970s and the DC10 didn't recover.


----------



## AnimeEd (Jul 22, 2012)

sags said:


> All Dreamliners have been grounded.
> 
> The unknown question is if passengers are going to trust the "fix" enough to fly on one.
> 
> An expert on CNN said a total grounding of all similar aircraft hasn't happened since the 1970s and the DC10 didn't recover.


Most passengers don't know what kind of plane they are flying in. Most people just want to get on it on time and get off it as quickly as humanly possible. Until they start dropping out of the sky, it is not going to be affect them in the long term.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

AnimeEd said:


> Most passengers don't know what kind of plane they are flying in. Most people just want to get on it on time and get off it as quickly as humanly possible. Until they start dropping out of the sky, it is not going to be affect them in the long term.


That sounds about right. Most people have no idea what kind of plane they are on unless it is a 747 or now an A380. That said, they may want to take the giant '787' off the side of the planes like they have on the ANA versions. At least until they stop catching fire or we're sure they aren't going to start falling from the sky with any regularity!


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Boeing strongest performing Dow 30 stock. Plus no one on here talking about. Eye balling Seasonality chart on equity clock average price gain from now to mid June about 11% last 20 years. Went long one 2018 June 450 call @ 1.80.

If parabolic rise continues into June will make a lot of money if wrong 100% loss


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

What's going on with BA? It has almost doubled in the last month. Is the future of the airline industry all of a sudden that great?


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Friend and I were talking about picking up BA when it was 90-100$. Would have been a good purchase.
The last few days have been ridiculous. It's up over 50% in the last 5 days.
Still below where it was before the pandemic and that price supposedly already had the MAX issues priced in.

I guess many airlines are going to take the time to right size their fleet which may involve getting rid of old metal and going to smaller planes on some routes. Maybe the MAX and 737 program benefits from that once it's given the go?

I think the pricing now is crazy. When we were looking at $100, 195-200 was going to be the exit point.


----------



## Franky Jr (Oct 5, 2009)

Commercial aviation is 42% of revenue. With that whole segment scrapped they are probably worth $200.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

The move is bizarre for a mega cap. Looking back they did have an 80% move from the bottom in March, but it later collapsed. 

Maybe they have improved their balance sheet (reduced debt) resulting in a short squeeze? Just conjecture of course.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Topo said:


> The move is bizarre for a mega cap. Looking back they did have an 80% move from the bottom in March, but it later collapsed.
> 
> Maybe they have improved their balance sheet (reduced debt) resulting in a short squeeze? Just conjecture of course.


I don't think it's anything specifically about BA.

You can see similar moves in JETS and even Air Canada


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

james4beach said:


> I don't think it's anything specifically about BA.
> 
> You can see similar moves in JETS and even Air Canada


Agree. Probably not that special in the whole scheme of things going on with the industry. I guess being a major DOW component, it caught my eye.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

The massive bailout probably didn’t hurt eithrr


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Bombardier is also up 23% today.


----------



## alexincash (May 27, 2020)

Topo said:


> What's going on with BA? It has almost doubled in the last month. Is the future of the airline industry all of a sudden that great?


The price is ridiculously inflated from multiple sources - I'm sure BA is just in the process of "being saved"


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

alexincash said:


> The price is ridiculously inflated from multiple sources - I'm sure BA is just in the process of "being saved"


If there is bail-out in the works, it may not bode well for the stock. It depends on the conditions of course. They keep losing orders, so the near future is not going to be that great.


----------



## alexincash (May 27, 2020)

Topo said:


> If there is bail-out in the works, it may not bode well for the stock. It depends on the conditions of course. They keep losing orders, so the near future is not going to be that great.


This is the same mentality that I have, and yet, green every time


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

$240

Another $100 to go and I will be back in the black with Boeing. Break even on one position and making money on another.


----------



## Mayank_11 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hey. I actually made a video sharing my thoughts on BA and other travel stocks. Here is the video. I hope it helps people learn more about the opportunity in some travel stocks.


----------

